# (H) Erwachsenengilde sucht gleichgesinnte Mitspieler/innen



## Arydwen (16. Juni 2010)

Wir suchen nette Spieler und Spielerinnen um gemeinsam Instanzen zu besuchen und wenn es soweit ist auch zusammen das neue Addon zu erleben.

Bei uns könnt ihr mit eurem Charakter und euren Twinks ein zu Hause finden. Wir raiden derzeit 2 mal die Woche Icc und bestreiten nebenher AK10 und versuchen die Weekly Gildenintern zu erledigen. 

Als Familienmenschen mit Reallife denken wir das dies auch erst einmal reicht, da wir keine Powerraider sind und auch nicht sein möchten.
Wir legen Wert auf die Gemeinschaft und interessieren uns auch für den Menschen hinter dem PC. Wenn du genau das suchst und dich von unserer Vorstellung angesprochen fühlst, dann schau doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei.

Dort kannst du ganz schnell und unkompliziert eine Bewerbung hinterlassen. Oder du sprichst Ingame einen unserer Offiziere an.

Die Teilnahme an unseren Raids ist ein KANN, kein MUSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir freuen uns über jeden Bewerber der unsere Ambitionen teilt.


*Was suchen wir?*

Im Moment kann sich jede Klasse / jeder Levelbereich bewerben.

Egal ob ihr nun einen neuen Charakter hochspielen möchtet, ganz neu bei WoW seid und Anschluss sucht oder einfach nur eine Gilde sucht die zwar raidet, aber bei der nicht die Raids sondern die Spieler - also die Person hinter dem Charakter - und das Miteinander im Vordergrund stehen.

Bei uns zählt das Teamplay und der Spaß am Spiel. Wir gehen nicht raiden weil wir dem Progress hinterherjagen,
sondern weil wir als Gemeinschaft Spaß haben wollen und die Instanzen in einer lockeren und entspannten Atmosphäre erleben möchten.

*Eine Altersbegrenzung gibt es bei uns derzeit nicht, jedoch haben die meisten unserer Member die 25 bereits überschritten. Wenn ihr euch bewerbt seid euch darüber im klaren das wir Leute suchen, die zu uns passen, solltet ihr jünger sein erwarten wir ein dementsprechend reifes Auftreten/Verhalten gegenüber unseren Gildenmembern und anderen Mitspielern. 
*
Loots spielen dabei eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Gezanke um Items gibt es nicht und so solls auch bleiben.

Unsere kleine Gemeinschaft besteht aus Hobby-WoW-Spielern und Spielerinnen die es mit dem Raiden einfach nicht übertreiben wollen.
Gemeinsame Instanz-Gänge und Gespräche im Ts sind uns wichtig. Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Lust uns einfach kennenzulernen und herauszufinden ob wir nicht die Gilde sind in der ihr eure künftige nlinezeit in Wow verbringen möchtet.


*Was ihr mitbringen solltet:*

- Spaß am Spiel
- Interesse daran, Teil einer Gemeinschaft zu werden und sich aktiv zu beteiligen
- Teamfähigkeit
- Geduld
- Funktionierendes TS3 - bei uns wird viel gequatscht ^^
- Selbstständige Vorbereitung auf Raids (sofern ihr an unseren Raids teilnehmen möchtet)
- Aktivität nicht nur im Spiel sondern auch in unserem Forum

*Was wir euch bieten:*

- Familiäre Atmosphäre
- Erfahrene Gilden- und Raidleitung
- Nette und freundliche Gildenmitglieder
- Geregelte Raidzeiten
- HP, Forum, Ts3, Raidplaner
- Unkomplizierte, faire Lootverteilung - bei uns wird nicht mit DKP gespielt
- Familien freundliche Raidzeiten (20.00 - 23.00 uhr)
- Spontane Unternehmungen (Raids, 5er Instanzen etc.)

*Unser aktueller Raidstand:*

- Naxx 10 u. 25 Clear
- AK 10 Clear
- Maly Clear
- Obsi 10 3D Clear
- Ulduar 10 Bis Yogg Clear
- PDK 10 Clear
- ICC 10 10/12 Bosse Down

*Unsere aktuellen Raidzeiten:*

Donnerstag 20.00 Uhr &#8211; 23.00 Uhr
Freitag 20 Uhr (AK 10 und Weekly)
Sonntag 20.00 Uhr &#8211; 23.00 Uhr
Weitere Termine auf Absprache

*Was wollen wir nicht:*

- Leute denen es nur drauf ankommt ihren Char auszustatten
- Gildenhopper
- Unzuverlässige Leute


Bei weiteren Fragen stehen euch in Game : Norí/Muhisha, Grannûs/Maristix und Dearga als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung


Schriftlich bewerben könnt ihr euch hier: http://www.the-resurrection.net


----------



## Arydwen (23. Juni 2010)

Aktuell hat sich bereits der ein oder andere nette Mitspieler gefunden.
Wir sind jedoch weiterhin auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten Spielern und Spielerinnen die unsere Gilde im Hinblick auf das neue Addon tatkräftig unterstützen möchten.


----------



## Arydwen (9. Juli 2010)

Wir sind immer noch etwas dünn besetzt bei folgenden Klassen: 

- Hexer 
- Krieger (Tank/DD)
- Schurke 
- Priester (Heilung/Schatten) 
- Jäger 
evtl. noch ein Tankpaladin

Also auf auf, schaut einfach mal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wintergift (11. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

Schöne HP, viel Erfolg wünsch euch.


LG Wintergift


----------



## Arydwen (21. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arydwen (10. August 2010)

Mittlerweile sind wir schon ein kleines Stückchen angewachsen, allerdings gibts immer noch Platz für nette, aktive und engagierte Leute die mit Cataclysm rerollen möchten oder einfach nur eine Gilde suchen die nicht auf Teufel komm raus dem Progress hinterher jagt. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit jetzt schon bei uns reinzuschnuppern wenn Interesse besteht. Nach wie vor sind uns auch Level, Equip etc. egal, hauptsache die Chemie stimmt und man kann gemeinsam was unternehmen xD.


----------



## Muffi77 (12. August 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ein mittelmäßig erfahrener Spieler, sag ich jetzt mal, hab bisher eigentlich nur Allianz gespielt und würde gern mal die Hordenseite ausprobieren. Was ich grad über eure Gilde gelesen habe, finde ich ansprechend, vor allem euer Altersschnitt und eure Prioritätensetzung, das passt prinzipiell schon einmal, finde ich gut.

Ich werde mich mal bei euch bewerben, vielleicht wird es ja was.

LG


----------



## Arydwen (15. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir freuen uns immer über Leute die unsere Ansicht und unsere Ziele teilen xD.


----------



## Arydwen (2. September 2010)

/push 

Für unseren 10er Raid sowie für den Aufbau einer zweiten Gruppe suchen wir derzeit verstärkt: 

- Schamanen (Elementar / Wiederherstellung) 
- Jäger 
- Krieger (Furor / Schutz) 
- Priester (Shadow / Heilig od. Diszi) 
- Paladin (Vergelter, Holy) 
- DK (Unheilig / Blut od. Frost - Tank) 
- Druide (Bäumchen / Bär) 


Selbstverständlich können sich auch nach wie vor alle anderen Klassen / Level bewerben.


----------

